# failed to start wlan0 -- Intel Centrino 6200 [SOLVED]

## andrebvs

Good Morning,

I need some help to configure my wireless card.

I have a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 see below.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #lspci -v
> 
> 12:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
> ...

 

I have installed the package iwl6000-ucode. Below the info about the 

iwl6000-ucode package installed.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #emerge --search iwl6000-ucode
> 
> [ Results for search key : iwl6000-ucode ]
> ...

 

Another packages i have installed were wpa_supplicant, wireless-tools 

and wicd. But i am not using the wicd to configure the network. I am 

using wpa_supplicant.

Here the configuration files:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ...

 

But when i try to bring the wlan up, theres error messages.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
> 
>  * Bringing up interface wlan0
> ...

 

I tryied to use rfkill unblock all, but didn't work.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #rfkill list all
> 
> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
> ...

 

Anyone has any ideia how can i resolve this problem?

Thanks for all.Last edited by andrebvs on Wed Jun 20, 2012 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Hard block means exactly that - *hard* block. As in hardware. As in physical switch somewhere on the machine.

----------

## andrebvs

I really can't believe on it.

Just turn my wireless on (a keybord key) and it works.

Sometimes we close our eyes to the simpliest problems.

I can't beleive i've been so stupid.. lol..  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

When i finally was understanding all process of the wpa_supplicant, card drivers, etc and i could't solve the problem, i ask for help. And the problem was the simpliest of all.

But thanks everyone to this.

Any case, stay here almost a guide to install it, with the config files. It works just fine to me.

Thanks again.

----------

